# Help in setting camera up please.



## Blackwatch (Jul 29, 2015)

I Was wondering if anyone else has or has in the past used a Fuji FinePix S2500HD camera. I have just bought one to take some better snaps of some of the work I have been doing recently.

I am having issues working out how to get good close up shots and clear general pictures inside. At the moment most of the work I am doing is inside a showroom, where they have downlighters which are a blue/purple colour. This gives a great look through eyes but a nightmare through a lens.

Could someone please give me some pointers on how to set up things like shutter speed, aperture etc. Also do i shoot photos with my Halogen lights on? Pointing at the car, pointing in the air, from behind them from in front of them etc?

These are the only a handful photos out of around 100 taken that are any good from my last clean.


----------



## Taxboy (Aug 23, 2006)

I'm not really a car photographer but I think I can explain what's happening about your colour casts. You are suffering from mixed lighting in the wider shots that is to say the colour temperature of the light from the overhead lighting is different from the colour temperature of the daylight. This is pretty difficult to manage but have you tried fiddling with the colour temperature in your post processing software? You won't get a perfect result but it may improve the look a little. 

If you need more accurate colour then you will need to ensure you only have one source of lighting such as using the showroom overhead lights only


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

A camera will always struggle to capture the same colour spectrum as the human eye, even spending £££££'s on 4K cameras won't completely solve the issue. The answer is two fold really - assuming the camera is able to fit them, get some different (coloured) uv lens filters that will help to correct some of the colours the camera is getting through to the sensor, and also get some post photography software to improve further the colours you are photographing. Even the best photographers use editing software when dealing with car photography.

Also join Photography online groups (Facebook or other) as they tend to have lots of experienced people who can help you directly 

Practice makes perfect too, get the camera settings to RAW and manual and experiment too. Just 'playing' will sometimes yeald the results you want!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Taxboy (Aug 23, 2006)

I forgot to add to my original post you may get better results by altering the white balance on the camera if that is possible. I can't suggest to what but have a play to see if that helps


----------



## GrantB5 (Nov 6, 2011)

Right so you are using a tripod that's a start.

- Try use your ISO low as possible, I assume you can use 100.

- For these detailing shots I imagine somewhere between F3.5-F5.6 should be more than enough to focus on the whole photo and not too much depth of field.

- Then set your shutter speed up to match.

As already mentioned your shooting with a yellow light on the car with different colour downlighting which is always going to make things difficult.

You're going to struggle shooting a rear quarter of a dark car if your are shooting facing a 'bright outside'.

One thing you could try is a Circular Polarising Filter (CPL) and this will remove some glare from your photos. You need to make sure you buy the right filter size though.


----------

